# Yorkshire Vertical Engine



## SBWHART (Feb 4, 2012)

The cold has kept me out of the shop for the last few days or so, to keep my sanity i've drawn up this engine. It a type that found a lot of uses as in the yourkshire woolen mills, but it can trace in origins back to the North East coals feilds where it was one of the earliest types of winding engine. It uses a parallel motion invented by Phineas Crowther in 1800 the Beamish Musium have a running engine, and the Northern Mill Engine Society allso have a Kenyon Engine that uses this type of mostion http://www.nmes.org/












I've drawn it up to use a 4" fly wheel and a 15mm dia cylinder withe 30mm stroke, it can be made as either a single or a twin cylinder.

Don't know when I will get round to making one.

Stew


----------



## tel (Feb 4, 2012)

Looks interesting Stew - keep on drawing 'er!


----------



## fcheslop (Feb 4, 2012)

Hi Stew, that is very nice Iv been looking at the Muncastor drawings and noodling a few ideas they are in the model engineer 2/5/1957 the article is by E T Westbury.
best wishes Frazer


----------



## Xlmyford (Feb 5, 2012)

Hello.
Nice Engine.Reminds me of Elmer's 32.
http://start-model-engineering.co.uk/category/elmers-32/
http://www.john-tom.com/ElmersEngines/32_tallVertpdf.pdf
Cheers,Ralph


----------



## SBWHART (Feb 6, 2012)

Cheers Tel

Frazer:- Did a google on Muncaster and came up with this gem http://www.replicaplans.com/MuncasterSteamEnginePlans.html

Quite a little gold mine. Thanks for the info

Ralph Elmers plans always delight me he's a geneous at getting things nice and simple.

Altered the plans a bit:- changed the cylinder sizes to represent a compounded engine, and fly wheel diameter to give a 1mm to the inch scale against the Kenyon engine, and got rid of the nasty dog leg in the valve rods. The fly wheel is now 6 1/2" diameter, giving it a look of an imposing engine: which it his, when you see it for real. Also sketched out a governor arangment.











Thanks for your interest

Stew

Looks like I've got my next engine when i finish the Shimson and Shipton sorted.

Stew


----------

